# Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?



## Laptophasser (19. August 2013)

*Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Hey Leute.
Ich habe vor mir eine 7950 zu kaufen und wie ihr wahrscheinlich wisst darf ich mir dann 3 Spiele im Rahmen des Never Settle Forever Gamingbundles aussuchen.
Man kann ja bis Ende Dezember den Code einlösen, aber eine Frage hätte ich noch :
Weiß einer ob ich dann die 3 Spiele gleichzeitig auswählen muss?
Ich hätte vor mir sofort Far Cry zu angeln und gegen Release dann Battlefield 4 und Watch Dogs.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Cheri2 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Hi, 
also bei mir war es so, das ich den Code eingegeben habe und darauf hin die Email von AMD mit allen Spiele-Keys bekommen hab.
Damals Sleeping Dogs, Hitman und Far Cry 3.


----------



## Laptophasser (19. August 2013)

*AW: Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Wenn du keine Spiele ausgewählt hast war das noch Never Settle Reloaded, oder ?
Bei Never Settle Forever ist ja allein ein wenig anders


----------



## Cheri2 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Oh sry das hab ich nich gewusst das man auswählen kann bei dem neuen 

Aber am besten schreibst du da AMD direkt an. Hab ich damals auch gemacht weil ich Far Cry nich auf diesem Ubisoft dingens sondern auf Steam haben wollte. Antworten auch richtig zügig.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (19. August 2013)

*AW: Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Soweit ich weiß kannst du dir die Gutscheine sparen und musst sie nicht gleichzeitig einlösen. Vergiss aber nicht, dass die Gutscheine am 31.12 ablaufen.

EDIT : 


			
				http://amd4u.com/radeonrewards/splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wählen Sie Ihre bevorzugten Spiele aus der großen Auswahl von AMD Gaming  Evolved Titeln. Lösen Sie Ihren Code jetzt für die Spiele ein, die Sie  sehen *oder heben Sie Ihren AMD Radeon™ Rewards Coupon für zukünftige  Spiele auf*. Wenn Sie ein Spiel sehen, dass Sie unbedingt haben müssen,  lösen Sie Ihren Coupon ein, wählen Ihre Favoriten und schon geht´s los.


----------



## Laptophasser (19. August 2013)

*AW: Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Hmm .. muss dann wohl schauen.
Ich finde irgendwie den Online Support von AMD nicht, hat einer von euch nen Link für mich `?

Edit : Ja das hilft mir weiter 
Danke !


----------



## Sneaky94 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Never Settle Forever - Ein Spiel nach dem Anderen einlösen?*

Ich werde daraus aus nicht schlau. Habe AMD bereits 2 mal angeschrieben und warte schon 2 Tage lang auf eine Antwort. Weiß jemand ob man jetzt z.b 2 Spiele auswählen kann und später noch ein weiteres wenn man eine Radeon der 7900 Serie gekauft hat? Oder müssen alle Games auf einmal eingelöst werden?


----------

